# Zimbloth's PRS Collection (Modern Eagle Quatro NGD Content Included!)



## zimbloth (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey guys. As some of you may know, I've been a pretty diehard PRS fan for a while now and I wanted to share my beloved collection with you all. These are what I primarily play live and use for recording. Apart from my Guerilla 7-string and BRJ 7-string, this makes up my entire guitar lineup. As you may be able to tell, I'm a fan of purple and red/black =)

*The Stable*

1. Private Stock Custom 24 -- Faded Fire Red. This one has a korina body, mahogany neck, ebony fingerboard with red coral inlays, Bare Knuckle Nailbomb pickups, gold hardware. Tuned DGCFAD. This was custom built for me and has a flatter radius and thinner neck than my others.

2. Modern Eagle Quatro -- Purple Hazel. This one has a bound dalbergia neck and fingerboard, Artist Grade flame top, mahogany back, Paua/MOP inlays, Cocobolo headstock veneer, PRS 53/10 pickups. Tuned BEADF#B.

3. Custom 24 25th Anniversary -- Scarlet Smokeburst. This guy features a flame 10 top, mahogany back, wide-thin mahogany neck, bound rosewood fingerboard and headstock overlay, 25th inlays and headstock Eagle, PRS 57/08 pickups. Tuned ADGCFA.

4. Custom 24 -- Purple. This is my primary live guitar and the one I play most often. It has a quilted maple 10 top, gold hardware, wide-thin mahogany neck, abalone bird inlays, BKP Aftermath pickups, etc. Tuned BEADF#B.

*The Photos*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2011)

Screw you man.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 18, 2011)

I came... twice.

Can't decide on which I like better, the PS, or the modern eagle.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 18, 2011)

We need more pics of that Private Stock, good sir!


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 18, 2011)

Those guitars are so amazing! I want to inquire about pricing for a PRS 7 string. It would basically be the same specs as one of yours but 7 string. Whats the usual turnaround time with PRS and would I be looking at more than 5K?


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 18, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> We need more pics of that Private Stock, good sir!



I posted a lot of pics of it on my Facebook page(s). Add me up there and you can check out the galleries 


scherzo1928 said:


> I came... twice.
> 
> Can't decide on which I like better, the PS, or the modern eagle.



The Purple Hazel finish on the Modern Eagle is IMO the coolest thing ever. It sounds ridiculous too. The dalbergia neck really adds this ultra-crisp and punchy sound to the mix. I believe its a somewhat exotic variant of rosewood, but I'm not sure really. Whatever it is, it kicks ass. 

The Private Stock one definitely is the brightest sounding of the bunch. I attribute that to the ebony fingerboard but the korina probably has something to do with it too. It's still got balls thanks to the mahogany neck and Nailbomb pickups, but it's noticeably snappier than the other 3.

The 25th Anniversary Custom 24 one I think sounds the most brutal of the bunch. It's just got this insane growl and meat to the sound. Really articulate pickups too. The purple quilt CU24 is my workhorse though and that will always be my sentimental favorite. Plus the BKP Aftermaths in it sound ridiculous and the neck is super thin 



leonardo7 said:


> Those guitars are so amazing! I want to inquire about pricing for a PRS 7 string. It would basically be the same specs as one of yours but 7 string. Whats the usual turnaround time with PRS and would I be looking at more than 5K?



It would be best not to discuss business here as this is not the dealer section, but you can contact me privately if you have any questions. But its safe to say it would be above 5k for a PRS 7-string yes


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 18, 2011)

zimbloth said:


> It would be best not to discuss business here as this is not the dealer section, but you can contact me privately if you have any questions. But its safe to say it would be above 5k for a PRS 7-string yes



Word. You got some nice PRS's right there


----------



## GiantBaba (Aug 18, 2011)

Insane. Do you use the trems, or are they locked down?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice collection 

I'd imagine being able to buy at dealer prices helps take some of the sting out of those


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 18, 2011)

zimbloth said:


> I posted a lot of pics of it on my Facebook page(s). Add me up there and you can check out the galleries




We're already facebook friends. 

I guess I must have missed the posting.


----------



## sojorel (Aug 18, 2011)

Makes me anxious looking at them balanced on your chair's arm rests


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 18, 2011)

zimbloth said:


> The dalbergia neck really adds this ultra-crisp and punchy sound to the mix. I believe its a somewhat exotic variant of rosewood, but I'm not sure really.



Negatory sir!  Dalbergia is the genus that rosewoods fall under:

Dalbergia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dalbergia Nigra is the "fancy"/"prized" Brazilian stuff which they ran out of so they changed the name to just "Dalbergia" because people whined when they actually said they were using Mexican rosewood a while back as if that were something negative about the wood.  But yeah dalbergia is just the generic family that rosewoods fall under in the plant kingdom. 



technomancer said:


> Nice collection
> 
> I'd imagine being able to buy at dealer prices helps take some of the sting out of those



I know right? I'd be a horrible dealer as half the stock I'd order would end up not leaving the shop if I worked with PRS!  Pretty sweet perk for sure!


That's a KILLER collection Nick, the PS and the ME are my faves but all four are awesome!  How do the 53/10 pickups sound? A lot of guys said they were lower output like the 57/08s I believe?  I'd imagine that low-mid output pickups + solid rosewood neck would be a pretty badass combo, then again I love the midrange that RW necks add to the mix regardless!


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 18, 2011)

That Quattro makes me feel funny..ya know..down there.

Fantastic collection Nick.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Aug 18, 2011)

Fucking prime! 

So classy and beautiful


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 18, 2011)

GiantBaba said:


> Insane. Do you use the trems, or are they locked down?



I don't use the trems, but they aren't locked down. They don't need to be locked down to maintain the tuning stability a hard-tail guy like myself needs. They're very stable, it's not like a Floyd Rose. The main reasons I opt for their trems is because of how well they intonate the low tunings I use, which is always a concern with 6-strings. Also they're really high quality bridges. Finally, I've found their hardtails have more resistance and a stiffer feel whereas their trems play smoother with more 'give'. So even though I almost never use the trems, I love everything about them. 



technomancer said:


> Nice collection
> 
> I'd imagine being able to buy at dealer prices helps take some of the sting out of those



Haha yeah, that definitely was key. The dealer prices are pretty damn high as well though, but it certainly beats retail!



HighGain510 said:


> That's a KILLER collection Nick, the PS and the ME are my faves but all four are awesome!  How do the 53/10 pickups sound? A lot of guys said they were lower output like the 57/08s I believe?  I'd imagine that low-mid output pickups + solid rosewood neck would be a pretty badass combo, then again I love the midrange that RW necks add to the mix regardless!



The 53/10s are similar to the 57/08s but thicker sounding and slightly more output. There is also a 59/09 which my PS CU24 had originally, but I did not like those at all. The PRS 57/08 and 53/10s work so well with my rig its bonkers. With some amps they might not have enough gain to get the job done, but between my Invader 100 and modded TS I'm never lacking there. They're the only non-BKPs I've been able to tolerate lately. My other 2 PRS and both my 7s have BKPs but these are outstanding pickups. I've seen them go for over $400 on the open market, if that gives you an idea of what the public thinks of them.

Also, thanks for the clarification on the dalbergia thing. Like I said, whatever it is I love it, so it's all good. I know they use "East Indian Rosewood" on the CU24s, so I'm not sure why this is classified differently. It looks like regular rosewood to me, but whatever! Sounds epic.



sojorel said:


> Makes me anxious looking at them balanced on your chair's arm rests



Haha it made me anxious too but I was very careful with it 



White Cluster said:


> That Quattro makes me feel funny..ya know..down there.
> 
> Fantastic collection Nick.





metal_sam14 said:


> Fucking prime!
> 
> So classy and beautiful



Thanks dudes


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 18, 2011)

zimbloth said:


> I don't use the trems, but they aren't locked down. They don't need to be locked down to maintain the tuning stability a hard-tail guy like myself needs. They're very stable, it's not like a Floyd Rose. The main reasons I opt for their trems is because of how well they intonate the low tunings I use, which is always a concern with 6-strings. Also they're really high quality bridges. Finally, I've found their hardtails have more resistance and a stiffer feel whereas their trems play smoother with more 'give'. So even though I almost never use the trems, I love everything about them.



I can't agree with this enough! The tuning stability on my CE-22 is ridiculous! Bending a note up 2 steps and the thing is still in tune!  I'm also not as big a fan of the stoptails, they feel stiffer to me as well but the PRS trem definitely has a little more give which works better for me personally. 




zimbloth said:


> The 53/10s are similar to the 57/08s but thicker sounding and slightly more output. The PRS 57/08 and 53/10s work so well with my rig its bonkers. With some amps they might not have enough gain to get the job done, but between my Invader 100 and modded TS I'm never lacking there. They're the only non-BKPs I've been able to tolerate lately. My other 2 PRS and both my 7s have BKPs but these are outstanding pickups. I've seen them go for over $400 on the open market, if that gives you an idea of what the public thinks of them.
> 
> Also, thanks for the clarification on the dalbergia thing. Like I said, whatever it is I love it, so it's all good. I know they use "East Indian Rosewood" on the CU24s, so I'm not sure why this is classified differently. It looks like regular rosewood to me, but whatever! Sounds epic.



Right on.  I haven't played a set of them yet but I had 57/08s in a guitar I used to own and like them although I think the 59/09s are probably more my speed as I found the 57's to be a little TOO low on the output side of things, however I've also read that they have varied widely at times during their production so that could have factored into it too I guess. I've seen the 57/08 set sell for up to $500 and the 59's for $600!  Crazy!

Yeah np on the rosewood man, I think the problem is a lot of the cork-sniffer types were freaking out when they actually labeled where their newer RW stashes were coming from (beyond just the IRW stuff) so to put that nonsense to a stop they just label it dalbergia and that way they can use whatever rosewood they prefer and not have to worry about a silly label.  All I know is a lot of the PRS rosewood stuff SOUNDS and more importantly FEELS absolutely amazing.  I REALLY miss the old McCarty Rosewood I had... wish I never sold it.


----------



## GiantBaba (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, I figured it was something like that. Love the rounded-edge look of that trem, bet it's comfier than most. Thanks for the detailed response.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Aug 18, 2011)

Dude... that is a HOT stable you have there! 

I'm really interested in trying out the Mira. Shit is slamming!


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 18, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I can't agree with this enough! The tuning stability on my CE-22 is ridiculous! Bending a note up 2 steps and the thing is still in tune!  I'm also not as big a fan of the stoptails, they feel stiffer to me as well but the PRS trem definitely has a little more give which works better for me personally.
> 
> Right on.  I haven't played a set of them yet but I had 57/08s in a guitar I used to own and like them although I think the 59/09s are probably more my speed as I found the 57's to be a little TOO low on the output side of things, however I've also read that they have varied widely at times during their production so that could have factored into it too I guess. I've seen the 57/08 set sell for up to $500 and the 59's for $600!  Crazy!
> 
> Yeah np on the rosewood man, I think the problem is a lot of the cork-sniffer types were freaking out when they actually labeled where their newer RW stashes were coming from (beyond just the IRW stuff) so to put that nonsense to a stop they just label it dalbergia and that way they can use whatever rosewood they prefer and not have to worry about a silly label.  All I know is a lot of the PRS rosewood stuff SOUNDS and more importantly FEELS absolutely amazing.  I REALLY miss the old McCarty Rosewood I had... wish I never sold it.



Good analysis all around, agreed! 

Wow $600 for 59/09s? I've had the ones I took out of my PS CU24 sitting around doing nothing, I should probably do something about that! They're not bad I just didn't care for them. They sound weak to me. My tech measured the resistance on them and it was only like 7-8K. 



GiantBaba said:


> Yeah, I figured it was something like that. Love the rounded-edge look of that trem, bet it's comfier than most. Thanks for the detailed response.



My pleasure dude 



robotsatemygma said:


> Dude... that is a HOT stable you have there!
> 
> I'm really interested in trying out the Mira. Shit is slamming!



Thanks man. The Mira is a really cool guitar. Very high quality and very low price. I'm not a huge fan of the look of them, but they always felt and sounded pretty good when I've gotten them in. I actually had a customer special order a Scarlet Smokburst one of those a while ago which looked sweet, check it out.


----------



## Miek (Aug 18, 2011)

You have a very fine eye for color. I fucking love the finish on the Modern Eagle.


----------



## engage757 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey bro. Great collection. Fade fire red, purple hazel, and white tiger are the best prs finishes IMO. How did you get them to do red inlays?


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 18, 2011)

engage757 said:


> Hey bro. Great collection. Fade fire red, purple hazel, and white tiger are the best prs finishes IMO. How did you get them to do red inlays?



They can do any inlays on a Private Stock. It's like their custom shop. The inlays are the old "513" inlays but with Red Coral material. It looks sweet with the Faded Fire Red finish and it matches the aesthetic of my band so it's perfect for me. 



Miek said:


> You have a very fine eye for color. I fucking love the finish on the Modern Eagle.



Purple Hazel is sweet. Brand new color they JUST came out with, along with Blue Crab Blue and Eriza Verde


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 18, 2011)

Nick, you win! Fucking epic guitar collection!


----------



## JP Universe (Aug 18, 2011)

Lovin the pics, one day i'm going to get my CE 24 a partner, Either a Custom 24 with a 10 top or may splurge a little and pickup something even nicer!


----------



## themike (Aug 18, 2011)

Dude I love the Private Stock! Great collection you got there, I may have to talk to you about ordering some special pieces


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 18, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Dude I love the Private Stock! Great collection you got there, I may have to talk to you about ordering some special pieces



Thanks man. Sure anytime 



JP Universe said:


> Lovin the pics, one day i'm going to get my CE 24 a partner, Either a Custom 24 with a 10 top or may splurge a little and pickup something even nicer!


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Aug 19, 2011)

You win at life my friend.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Aug 19, 2011)

20 lbs of pudding in pants....


----------



## Sicarius (Aug 19, 2011)

Purple hazel is my new favorite color.

I'm jelly


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 19, 2011)

purple haze is the tits.


----------



## infernalservice (Aug 19, 2011)

zimbloth said:


> Wow $600 for 59/09s? I've had the ones I took out of my PS CU24 sitting around doing nothing, I should probably do something about that! They're not bad I just didn't care for them. They sound weak to me. My tech measured the resistance on them and it was only like 7-8K.



Even though I dig the 5909s in my cu24 the resale value seriously has me tempted to yank them. The 5-600 range used is no exaggeration; they pop up on BaM every so often. I could score some bkps and still have money for a few classy meals.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Aug 19, 2011)

DAT EAGLE

<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## JPMike (Aug 19, 2011)

I see birds!!! All of them are stunners. Beautiful guitars.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 19, 2011)

Baller!!!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 19, 2011)

Dude, oh my god.... Seriously, this is the first time that a collection of guitars got me excited, jealous, and horned up all at once. I love all of those seriously. The Private Stock is amazing, and I'd hate to know the price tag. The ME has me in consideration, however.... That color is fantastic.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice Nick. Sell those pickups dude. All those pickups like the 59/09 and the 57/08's and whatever sell for like $300 a pickup.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 19, 2011)

He has a Private Stock.. He probably doesn't care about how much cash he can get for his pickups.


----------



## yellowv (Aug 19, 2011)

I know Nick. He's not rich. I'm sure he can use the $600 more than the pickps just laying around.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 19, 2011)

infernalservice said:


> Even though I dig the 5909s in my cu24 the resale value seriously has me tempted to yank them. The 5-600 range used is no exaggeration; they pop up on BaM every so often. I could score some bkps and still have money for a few classy meals.





yellowv said:


> Very nice Nick. Sell those pickups dude. All those pickups like the 59/09 and the 57/08's and whatever sell for like $300 a pickup.



Thats absolutely bonkers man, wow. Definitely going to make them available in that case!



Adam Of Angels said:


> He has a Private Stock.. He probably doesn't care about how much cash he can get for his pickups.





yellowv said:


> I know Nick. He's not rich. I'm sure he can use the $600 more than the pickps just laying around.



Joe is right, I'm not even close to being rich. I'm barely even middle-class, it's just that whatever I don't invest back into my business I spend on gear. I don't own a home or a nice car or anything extravagant. The Private Stock is by far my most valuable and prized possession


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 19, 2011)

zimbloth said:


> The Private Stock is by far my most valuable and prized possession




Well, it's gonna suck for you when I drive all the way up there to Boston and steal it!!  LOL j/k.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 19, 2011)

zimbloth said:


> Joe is right, I'm not even close to being rich. I'm barely even middle-class, it's just that whatever I don't invest back into my business I spend on gear. I don't own a home or a nice car or anything extravagant. The Private Stock is by far my most valuable and prized possession



Well, it's lovely possession at that


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 19, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Well, it's gonna suck for you when I drive all the way up there to Boston and steal it!!  LOL j/k.


----------



## Grolli (Aug 19, 2011)

Some mighty fine instruments you've got there!  Wouldn't mind having that collection in my living room


----------



## ESPfanboy (Aug 19, 2011)

I saw it, and then i needed new pants. sexy guitars dude!


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice guitars Nick


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 19, 2011)

Grolli said:


> Some mighty fine instruments you've got there!  Wouldn't mind having that collection in my living room





ESPfanboy said:


> I saw it, and then i needed new pants. sexy guitars dude!





djpharoah said:


> Nice guitars Nick



Thanks guys


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 19, 2011)

Gimmie gimmie gimmie?


Pweaaaaase?


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (Aug 20, 2011)

VERY nice family ya have there! That ME is just just.,.,.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 20, 2011)

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


> VERY nice family ya have there! That ME is just just.,.,.



Yeah man I still can't believe I have that thing, so awesome


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Aug 20, 2011)

Holy mother fuck. Game over!!!!


----------



## atimoc (Aug 22, 2011)

You are NOT helping my PRS gas, man.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Aug 22, 2011)

There's just no reason for that.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 22, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Holy mother fuck. Game over!!!!





atimoc said:


> You are NOT helping my PRS gas, man.





BrianUV777BK said:


> There's just no reason for that.



Hah! Thinking I might put some BKP Black Dogs or Emeralds in the Modern Eagle, something a bit less output than I'm used to but should still work well for metal.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow. i have to say I love your Modern Eagle. 

That thing is just breathtaking.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 22, 2011)

SO MUCH HIGH CLASS PORN

i'm gunna need to go out for some more lube, cus i may run out with the fap action happening later when i can look at these bad assed bitches at home


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 23, 2011)

RenegadeDave said:


> Wow. i have to say I love your Modern Eagle.
> 
> That thing is just breathtaking.





Sepultorture said:


> SO MUCH HIGH CLASS PORN
> 
> i'm gunna need to go out for some more lube, cus i may run out with the fap action happening later when i can look at these bad assed bitches at home



Thanks guys


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 23, 2011)

This...is proof that life's unfair. 

I'm in awe, you have a serious stable, Sir Nick.


----------



## atticmike (Aug 24, 2011)

love the modern eagles but they barely differ from the regular custom 24 and cost somewhat like twice as much.

no good prs, no good


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 24, 2011)

atticmike said:


> love the modern eagles but they barely differ from the regular custom 24 and cost somewhat like twice as much.
> 
> no good prs, no good



They differ quite a bit actually. They sound and feel nothing alike, and the ME doesn't cost anywhere close to twice as much. The Modern Eagle has a rosewood neck, artist grade top, crazy high-end pickups, 22frets, Paua/MoP inlays, Cocobolo headstock, fatter neck, 3-way toggle eith push-pull, etc. The Cu24 is quite different in all those aspects. The only thing that's the same is the shape really  I love them both tho!


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 24, 2011)

No Nick they're exactly the same now trade me your ME for my CU24 Artist...










Please


----------



## atticmike (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh please people, don't get so fussy on the details 

The modern eagle is just a new line compared to all the others and with calling it modern, they pushed the hype even further to make people buying it.

I'm not saying it is a bad sixer, only that they could adjust the price a little bit...

I agree with you on the woods but the pickups. Does prs make more high end pickups than any other manufacturer? ^^ 

If you add another 500 bucks you can almost have a privat stock PRS...

Anyhow, zimbloth, you are a bitch for gasing us like in a chamber.

Made me look for a used one and despair on the prices.


----------



## elq (Aug 25, 2011)

atticmike said:


> If you add another 500 bucks you can almost have a privat stock PRS...



 are you nuts? The ME2 has a street price of ~$4200. The cheapest private stock I've seen is ~$8k 


Oh and Nick, I absolutely LOVE your private stock and ME. Many times I've been temped to get a quote for a lefty private stock with a rosewood neck.


----------



## atticmike (Aug 25, 2011)

elq said:


> are you nuts? The ME2 has a street price of ~$4200. The cheapest private stock I've seen is ~$8k
> 
> 
> Oh and Nick, I absolutely LOVE your private stock and ME. Many times I've been temped to get a quote for a lefty private stock with a rosewood neck.


 
Yup, but I'm talking about deciding to either get a new ME or a used private stock !

Also in euorpe, there is almost no difference between a new and used ME. 

Guessing that in the US, it is a little more saturated overall.


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 25, 2011)

The Modern Eagle Quatro is just awesome.


----------



## firejack018 (Aug 25, 2011)

Holy smokes! Nice PRS collection there Nick.
Wow.


----------



## Underworld (Aug 25, 2011)

That Private Stock looks badass! Awesome collection!


----------



## OlisDead (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow. Four of the best looking PRS I've ever seen. I love the Modern Eagle. You're such a lucky man!


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 25, 2011)

So much PRS, so much win.


----------



## Mendez (Aug 25, 2011)

So much win 

Time to sell a few organs...


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 25, 2011)

firejack018 said:


> Holy smokes! Nice PRS collection there Nick.
> Wow.





Underworld said:


> That Private Stock looks badass! Awesome collection!





OlisDead said:


> Wow. Four of the best looking PRS I've ever seen. I love the Modern Eagle. You're such a lucky man!





guitarister7321 said:


> So much PRS, so much win.





Mendez said:


> So much win
> 
> Time to sell a few organs...



Thanks guys  I am indeed very fortunate to have 4 guitars like this.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Aug 28, 2011)

Gorgeous guitars dude, I have a huge love for PRS. I would love to rob your house.


----------



## themike (Aug 29, 2011)

Let me know when you sell the Private Stock to fund your pending "lack of whammy bar" law suit


----------



## JPMike (Aug 29, 2011)

My eyes are bleeding.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 29, 2011)

mikemueller2112 said:


> Gorgeous guitars dude, I have a huge love for PRS. *I would love to rob your house.*



They're actually kept in a secret location, the entrance of which is guarded by Fiji warriors of the highest order. Then inside there is a vault guarded by undead skeletons, who don't take kindly to intruders. So give it your best shot!



th3m1ke said:


> Let me know when you sell the Private Stock to fund your pending "lack of whammy bar" law suit



Haha, will do. I actually am working it out with the guy, but yeah... what a crazy situation that was!



JPMike said:


> My eyes are bleeding.


----------



## Koop (Aug 29, 2011)

I have ridiculous PRS GAS.
I spent yesterday on eBay and PRS dealer websites looking for a PRS I'd like to buy although I won't be able to afford one for a long time! I thought about selling my LP studio to fund one of the new custom 24's...decisions, decisions...

Glad to see you take care of those beauty's!


----------



## Kirby H (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful collection. I'm only running a PRS Mikael Akerfeldt so far (as far as PRS is concerned. Damn envious of you.


----------



## themike (Aug 29, 2011)

Koop said:


> I have ridiculous PRS GAS.
> I spent yesterday on eBay and PRS dealer websites looking for a PRS I'd like to buy although I won't be able to afford one for a long time! I thought about selling my LP studio to fund one of the new custom 24's...decisions, decisions...
> 
> Glad to see you take care of those beauty's!


 
Then do what I do. Plan your finances out, sell whatever gear you can ahead of time and put a guitar on a layaway. Most stores have a 60 or 90 day hold policy on gear if you put down 25%. I did this on my 513, as well as getting financing through NAMM for my Tremonti from someone else on here.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 29, 2011)

Kirby H said:


> Beautiful collection. I'm only running a PRS Mikael Akerfeldt so far (as far as PRS is concerned. Damn envious of you.



Thanks man. The SE models are really cool as well, the Akerfeldt is one of the best. Nothing to scoff at


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 31, 2011)

Nick there's no whammy bars on any of those PRS's you better *Sue*!


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 31, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> Nick there's no whammy bars on any of those PRS's you better *Sue*!



Hah!


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 31, 2011)

I couldn't resist after seeing one of your recent Facebook posts.


----------

